# Super Max 2 Hp 3ph  Mill Vfd



## dlane (May 30, 2015)

I am in the process of getting a supermax mill and would like to know what would be the best vfd to power it.
First off , anyone know if supermax used motors That can be wired for 220v ?. Forgot to look
If not I'll need a vfd , any suggestions on a decent vfd for this mill, I would like to mount it to the mill
I need to get one that gives the best bang for the buck with good support, preferably not chi.
It would be nice to get one simple to install as my electrical skills are limited. 
What should I look for, don't want the cheapest, just one that is dependable ,easy to install, dose what ever I need it to do , good customer support.
Thanks for any and all suggestions 
Derrick


----------



## aeroHAWK (May 30, 2015)

If your Supermax is a Bridgeport clone, it is highly likely it is a Two HP 3 Phase motor for 220v. Any brand name (non Chinese) VFD should do what you need.


----------



## dlane (May 30, 2015)

Did they ever make them so they would run on eather 3 or 2 ph 240v by rewireing motor
It is a Bridgeport clone 
Any preferred brand name vfd s for this setup ?.
Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (May 30, 2015)

dlane said:


> Did they ever make them so they would run on eather 3 or 2 ph 240v by rewireing motor
> It is a Bridgeport clone
> Any preferred brand name vfd s for this setup ?.
> Thanks



The motors are 3 phase or single phase, not possible to wire for both in the same motor.

A few VFD brands:  Teco, Hitachi, Automation Direct GS2, Yaskawa, ABB.  There are a bunch of others, but these are the most common non-Chinese brands.


----------



## dlane (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Jim , that's what I was looking for
Derrick


----------



## mksj (May 30, 2015)

There are various configuration/models of the Supermax, and you would need to check the motor name plates to see the specifications. Also beware that table power and coolant power if equipped may be a different voltage and phase, and they would not be run off the VFD. When looking at VFDs, you need to give consideration as to what switches you are going to use (momentary vs. sustained), for For/Rev and E-Stop. Most individuals build a new panel/box for the mill controls, and mount the VFD on the back of the mill or a nearby wall. Some VFDs do not have the ability to latch the run/direction "On" when using momentary switches. I ran into this with the Teco JNEV VFDs, and had to build a latching relay unit so momentary switches could be used. I believe the Automation Direct GS2, Hitachi, and most of the higher end VFD allow this function.  I use/like the Hitachi WJ200, but the manual is a bit of a challenge/learning curve to use the VFD. Automation Direct and Yaskawa have more readable manuals. You do not need a fancy VFD for a mill, but I would go with a sensorless vector type of VFD, as this will provider a wider operation range (RPM) .

SuperMax Mill YCM-16 Electrical Circuit Diagram


----------



## dlane (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the help/replies, the shop it's going in is a dust nightmare as its my brothers shop and he makes high end writing pens and his dust collector is useless, trying to get him to move it outside and plumb intake thru wall . Anyhow from what I've Ben reading on vfds is they don't like dust is nema a dust proof enclosure for vfd ?.
Derrick


----------



## JimDawson (May 31, 2015)

You could put the VFD in a NEMA 4 or 12 enclosure that is at least twice the height and width of the VFD just for air flow clearance.    Unless you are running continuously for 8 hours a day, it will not over heat.  Or you could just not worry about the dust too much, I have one out in the shop that was running a 12 HP router spindle and it was plugged solid with sawdust, nobody ever blew it out.  It was running fine when I pulled it out of service.  I need to clean the VFD on my mill also, the cooling fins are plugged with cutting oil and aluminum chips.


----------



## countryguy (Jun 5, 2015)

... And don't forget the Diesel based coolant you use too!      Jim,  You are on the lucky side if you ask me.   



JimDawson said:


> You could put the VFD in a NEMA 4 or 12 enclosure that is at least twice the height and width of the VFD just for air flow clearance.    Unless you are running continuously for 8 hours a day, it will not over heat.  Or you could just not worry about the dust too much, I have one out in the shop that was running a 12 HP router spindle and it was plugged solid with sawdust, nobody ever blew it out.  It was running fine when I pulled it out of service.  I need to clean the VFD on my mill also, the cooling fins are plugged with cutting oil and aluminum chips.


----------



## dlane (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all , the vfd came in I'll prob spend today getting power to it. The instructions are pretty intimidating, I'm planing on using vfd controls for now , I'll install external control if nesasery down the road . 
Did I mention (me and chi electronics don't get along )  wish me luck 
It is a teco 7300 cv ,220 1ph in 220 3ph out
Pretty sure hooking up power won't be the problem , all the parameters will be.
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Jun 10, 2015)

Threw together it's new home , power goes in tomorrow 
Prob put wood in bottom


----------



## dlane (Jun 12, 2015)

It works , even turns cw in forward "hope that's rite" ?. gonna deal with machine perimeters and a 220v disconnect tomorrow , i ordered a operator box with 
for-rev, stop- start, speed pot  , i didnt feel like building it.   just wanta make parts not fool with chi electronics
been a long time since i messed with a mill , hope it comes back to me . thinking about community collage machine shop class.
Derrick


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 12, 2015)

CW in forward, in direct drive,  is the way I like it. Happy to hear it's running.


----------



## dlane (Jun 15, 2015)

thanks Jim, going to attempt machine perimeters on vfd to day - excel, decel , im guessing i should set to senserless vector not v/hz, ill use speed pot on vfd till remote station comes in.
Question :1. excel- decel speeds , is there a happy spot ?
                 2. Hz- set to 60 or should i go higher ?
                  3, other important settings i should set up ?.
im sure there will be others when i get into it
I did make some aluminum chips with it last nite, it ran smooth good finish


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 15, 2015)

Sensorless vector will give you more control over a wider speed range, I don't have that option on mine, so it uses V/Hz and runs just fine.  I use a GS2 from Automation Direct.

I think I have my accel set to 2 sec, and the decel set to 2.5 with a braking resistor.

I assume you have a 1725 RPM motor (1800 RPM nominal) , so setting the max to 120 Hz would be OK, that would turn the motor at 3600 at 120 Hz.  But slowly turn it down to 60 Hz before hitting the stop button or it may trip out from over voltage, not a bad thing, but it means a reset.  This allows you to have quite a speed range with the pulleys set at 660.  I normally operate my machine between 30 and 90 Hz.

If it's running OK, the only other settings is to make sure the Max current and Voltage match the data plate on the motor.

Happy making chips!    You have a nice machine there.


----------



## dlane (Jun 15, 2015)

Still have some things to do,  I think it is gona work . Disconnect on other side of ram, mag remote control on the way here. Wish I had a brake 
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Jun 21, 2015)

Should work , worked on aluminum anyhow, haven't tried steal yet.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ready for chips , had to fight with tech support ladies for a while to get vfd and remote box , Stop,start,for,rev,speed working rite . If I wanted to bake cookies or a cake i'ed call the ladies back for info. Any how ,still need to get air to kool mist and air nozzle and a few other things but I think I've got it. I'll close Kennedy door when it's running , tight on space. Thinking a sheet of plywood behind mill to stop the chips 
Thanks
Derrick


----------

